# A Minnesota Blizzard - My Drive Captured (Photo Intense)



## PhotoXopher (Dec 9, 2009)

Nothing real exciting, but I figured I'd capture some images for those who don't get much snow so you can get a feel for what it's like.

Will be 100x worse on my way home, especially if I don't leave before it gets dark.















































Notice the light?





At work...










Usually full by this time, notice the big pile of snow:


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 9, 2009)

Ha, I'm a Minnesota ex-pat and I've been hearing from all my friends/family/co-workers on how bad things are, this pretty much sums it up. Thanks for posting, reminds me of home.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 9, 2009)

Were waiting for our spanking here in crapchester, started today, then rain washed it all away.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 10, 2009)

I swear the snowplows wait until everyone is done with their driveway, and then proceed to put a 2-3" snowbank at the end of it.

@#$#!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like a regular Thursday up here.


----------

